# Can anyone help me with Gymboree sizing?



## Ellarae (Dec 20, 2003)

I know some mamas love this store, so I'm hoping that someone on here can help me. I have a gift certificate, bu no store near me, so I have to order online. I'm looking for things for this summer. My dd is currently 12 months, and weighs about 16 1/2 lbs, 27 1/2 inches tall.

According to the Gymboree sizing chart, the 6-12 month size is for 17-23 lbs and 25-29 inches tall. I don't see dd gaining 6 lbs before the end of the summer, so this is the size I'm inclined to order, but it scares me a bit to order a size that small when she'll be 18 months. The 12-18 month size is 22-27 lbs and 29-31 inches tall.

So, does the chart reflect the true sizing? Dd wears the 6-12 month Old Navy size, and still has room to grow into most of it. That's the only size comparison that I can think of.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

I would get 12-18mo sizes because you will be surprised how fast she grows!


----------



## Ellarae (Dec 20, 2003)

Really? It's just that she's always been small, and everytime I buy the size that corresponds with the age she'll be during that season, it ends up being too big and it never gets worn. Sigh. I hate kid's sizing, it always throws me. Maybe I will get the 12-18 month though. I wish I could see it in person.


----------



## J's Mombee (Aug 21, 2006)

My experience has been that Gymboree's clothing is cut about 1 - 1.5 sizes bigger... So ds wears 18-24 months at most stores, but he can manage some 2T jackets, but at Gymboree a 24 month outfit is large and he gets longer wears out of it... So, I dont even buy 2Ts from Gymboree unless I plan to save it for the end of the summer or for fall... In other stores, I buy 2T for the early summer...

So, I would say, whatever size your dc wears now, buy 1 size smaller if you plan to have your dc wear it now, or you could do what lots of people do, and just buy the size that you normally buy, and dc will be able to wear it longer... and in my personal opinion, your dc will still look really cute.


----------



## leximom (Jul 4, 2005)

my dd wears 2t clothing except for old navy, gap and gymbo she can fit 18 months. Those brands seem to be most generous in their sizing.


----------



## mama2mygirl (Dec 14, 2005)

My dd is four and she wears a Gymbo 3T.
When she as one she wore 3-6 months and 6-12 months, I think. She's always been a size or two behind.


----------



## crbyard (Apr 10, 2006)

I have tons of gymboree (care of grandma) and I recommend getting the 6-12 month size. My dd is wearing her 12-18 months now at 14 months and 22 pounds. They are still plenty large to last her many more months to come. Some things, like shirts and dresses, are still fitting her in size 6-12. They definitely run longer in the legs.


----------

